# Cast Net Gurus



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I need a new net. 8 or 10 fter. 1.5lb per. 3/8 mesh. What would you buy? 
Betts?

Advice needed. Steve? Boat Dude?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Tim Wade in west Melbourne Fl he will talk too you for about 30 min too an hr and build one around you. You will learn at ton from your conversation with him. I’m going to be ordering 2 more next week


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Cracker or Baitbuster...10 foot. That gives you 4 more feet of diameter over an 8 foot net. I used to use Fitek bait nets, but now they switched to plastic coated steel, instead of lead and since the steel is bulkier, it sinks slower....weight doesn't feel right either. Their quality has dropped in the last two years.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I’d go with at least 177 mesh 150lb Brails and a triple strand ganging lead line


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

http://www.blackpearlcastnets.com/


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Tim Wade in west Melbourne Fl he will talk too you for about 30 min too an hr and build one around you. You will learn at ton from your conversation with him. I’m going to be ordering 2 more next week


Has he got a website or facebook page? Do you have a ballpark guess of price? Not wantng to get over $150 or so. 

I should have also said that this is a river net for catching shad to catfish with. Ive been throwing a Betts Super 10 fter but a Spoonbill had his way with it this morning and its a couple years old so its time for a new one.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

$150 will be close with shipping. Steve at Bronson’s makes a good net with the same type of material and it would save you a little and you have to talke him into making an 8 panel, all of Tim’s are 8 + panels. Whatever you get at least get 177 mesh that’s how they gage the pound test of the mesh


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This the right number?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Here’s what this crazy bastard has too say about Tim Wade nets


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Apparently he knows what a shad net is. 

I’ll call him Monday. Thanks


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Joey, I've been castnetting shad in rivers for too many years, and after many trials and tribulations, I've settled on a 7' net with 1/2" mesh. The reason(s) is it's much easier to load than an 8', and since I'm generally blind casting, when I "get on the shad", I want to be able to throw again quickly before the shad leave. I also found that an 8' hangs more stumps and shit on the bottom more than a 7', and it cost more to replace.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Joey, I've been castnetting shad in rivers for too many years, and after many trials and tribulations, I've settled on a 7' net with 1/2" mesh. The reason(s) is it's much easier to load than an 8', and since I'm generally blind casting, when I "get on the shad", I want to be able to throw again quickly before the shad leave. I also found that an 8' hangs more stumps and shit on the bottom more than a 7', and it cost more to replace.


I know what you mean. That’s why I didn’t want to spend $250 on one. When your throwing in the river, the first throw could be the last.

I hear ya on the size, I’m stepping down for the 10’.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Joey it really depends on what you are doing.


1. Size of the fish/bait you are going after?
2. How deep of water?
3. If 10' is your target how much lead on a net can you throw say 5 times in a row?


IMO I think a 3/8 10' net is super cheap for $250.00. That is a crap load of work.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

tim wade makes a fine net, so does black pearl


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

What about Rick Broxson are his any good 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Just ordered a Tim Wade 8fter. $148 shipped.
Can’t wait!!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Just watch this in the meantime


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Just watch this in the meantime
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6swnJXwEws


There was a cast net in the video? :blink:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> There was a cast net in the video? :blink:


She does like to show that little bony ass off.
And I don’t like to disappoint people. So I look.
I keep looking...


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

You could've got a 10' Barracuda for $165 and if you tear it up, they'll send you a brand new one for half price. They are outstanding nets.
She'll be jerked her bellybutton off if she ain't careful.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Her method seems to take a lot of unnecessary steps...as far as lead line in the mouth, I put it over my shoulder. 3rd time I put a lead line in my mouth with hot jelly on it, I started using the shoulder method.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Just ordered a Tim Wade 8fter. $148 shipped.
> Can’t wait!!





Make us a video of your new net catching this shad fish, NO thongs.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Make us a video of your new net catching this shad fish, NO thongs.


 No worries my friend. I haven’t put on a pair of underwear since I was a kid.

It’s gonna be shad and butt crack city!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Size Mesh and weight ?*

Curious what mesh size and weight you ended up with. I went to Tim Wade's shop and it was small but I never saw so many nets hanging in so many places. His quality looked exceptional and I promise I never spent all that money she said I spent when the statement came in. I just bought those buckets and they had things in them.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kiefersdad said:


> Curious what mesh size and weight you ended up with. I went to Tim Wade's shop and it was small but I never saw so many nets hanging in so many places. His quality looked exceptional and I promise I never spent all that money she said I spent when the statement came in. I just bought those buckets and they had things in them.


I went with with 3/8 and 1.2 lbs per.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

He told me last year that his sales from the year before were over $500,000


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> He told me last year that his sales from the year before were over $500,000


That’s a lot of knots tied.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Got my net today. All I can say is Wow! 
Dude builds a nice net. 

Great price too.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Looking for a 14' mullet. Not sure if Helen Hardy will be able to make. Tried calling Fisherman's Choice for a 14' chain but haven't heard back. Catchemall, any recommendations?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Build your own, I have hand tied 3 or four nets using 208 bonded nylon. 15 and 45 starting row. It takes a LOT of hours. The biggest was a 16 foot long net. It took 6 months on a med cruise working every day 3 or 4 hours. Noone would hand tie one now with panel nets being so cheap. I have a permanent calace on the bottom of my right little finger from tying the nets knots. First one was in the late 50s.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Just ordered a 14' mullet from Tim....Holy Smokes, took about an hour for the details that were way over my head...lead rope, mesh weight, etc. The price was incredible for a custom net. Can't wait till it gets here. This is like a Cosson gig kind of deal!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

k-p said:


> Just ordered a 14' mullet from Tim....Holy Smokes, took about an hour for the details that were way over my head...lead rope, mesh weight, etc. The price was incredible for a custom net. Can't wait till it gets here. This is like a Cosson gig kind of deal!


Can’t go wrong with Tim


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Can’t go wrong with Tim


Gentleman is 70 years old and been building them for 50 something years. Said he's starting to sell them up in Maine now referred from his New York customers. That says a lot right there. If it's bad, I'll be the first to say but I doubt it.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Who would you recommend for a 3/16’’ cast net? I’ve been looking at the Lee Fishers but their like $250, any better options out there?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I think you could leave the Tim Wade net in the bucket when you throw it and it would still open perfect. 

Call and get him to build you a net. 

I also threw a Calusa the other day that was a nice net.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tim wade builds semi- custom nets, in the definition of custom nets. Only a few set sizes, only a few choices on mesh size, no choice on webbing diameter, only only able to choose between 1.25 and 1.5 pounds per foot.

A true custom net shop, I'd be able to walk in and order an 11' net, made with 177 1-1/4 webbing with 10 pounds of lead on the lead line. 

My 10' bag net is a true custom, 177 1 1/4" thst only has 7.5 pounds of lead on it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Tim wade builds semi- custom nets, in the definition of custom nets. Only a few set sizes, only a few choices on mesh size, no choice on webbing diameter, only only able to choose between 1.25 and 1.5 pounds per foot.
> 
> A true custom net shop, I'd be able to walk in and order an 11' net, made with 177 1-1/4 webbing with 10 pounds of lead on the lead line.
> 
> My 10' bag net is a true custom, 177 1 1/4" thst only has 7.5 pounds of lead on it.


Don’t be a Debbie Downer....


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I’m waiting on Tim to email me back.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Tim wade builds semi- custom nets, in the definition of custom nets. Only a few set sizes, only a few choices on mesh size, no choice on webbing diameter, only only able to choose between 1.25 and 1.5 pounds per foot.
> 
> A true custom net shop, I'd be able to walk in and order an 11' net, made with 177 1-1/4 webbing with 10 pounds of lead on the lead line.
> 
> My 10' bag net is a true custom, 177 1 1/4" thst only has 7.5 pounds of lead on it.


I think you have him mixed up with someone else. Ive gotten 177 208 & 277 nets from 16lb to 26lb of weight and bait nets all the way up too 3in roe nets


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Randall2point0 said:


> I’m waiting on Tim to email me back.


I’m not sure if he’s an “enailer”. You may get a faster response by calling him.


----------

